# I guess it's just me



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm in awe at the newer members that have joined lately and even though they are young they seem to be so smart and have captivated so many members. No need posting names as it would be redundant. While it seems entertaining at times I am still amazed at how "older" members just seem to be taken in by so much BS they pour out, like it's not even questionable. I guess it sucks to get older and have the gall to question some things.

Time for me to get back to the hunt for more wisdom of our young! So much to learn.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

A come on, we got to have little fun with them, don't we? Like someone said, we need a sarcasm font.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I can only take so much BS then my little brain goes into overdrive. LOL only goes so far.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

"TactiQuint" ... what Tacticool wants to be when it grows up.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cats playing with their food.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

quint said:


> The truth of the matter is that you can't STAND to think that you are THAT far behind my curve.


I will be VERY far behind your curve if the shit ever hits the fan. You go first.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ekim,
I think you are right my friend.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Having trouble using te moderator tools on this tablet. Currently in the Publix parking lot as Wifey shops.
I will be home in an hour.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I thought twice about it, but, what the heck, anyone smell a troll? One day here, and talks down to folks who have seen the elephant.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

GEEZUS man. Do I have to teach you how to use everything including your tablet?

Show me the Denton on here who knows HALF as much as my arrogant ass does! I mean GEEZUS man you should be driving a motorhome decked out in the latest CIA gear, or you're not a prepper!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Crap. Had to use the nuke.
I hate this tablet.

Still, we are not going to have another troll disrupting our community.

I need to use my laptop tethered to the cell, from now on. How was I to know this would happen the short time I was out of the house.

There's a prepper lesson, there.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

“If you can't dazzle them with brilliance, baffle them with bullshit.” ― W.C. Fields


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh is that why he stopped posting? That was brilliant. Some trolls just get angry and pouty. His was an impressive (and speedy) transition from arrogant to mind blowingly stupid.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

He'll be back, probably with a name like PenisHead


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

That must have been entertaining. Nothing like a good Sunday troll.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> He'll be back, probably with a name like PenisHead


A man of his caliber, I would suspect the new username will be something more like ViagraDoubledown.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I made you guys a promise. As a bonus, you get to play with the mice before I keep my promise.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Maybe it's one of the alphabet agencies doing this but I can't seem to get page 2


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Crap seems like I missed the kickoff didn't see what happened


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

He was nuts. Talking about eight twelve gauge shots in 2.5 seconds hitting stuff and IR at night.
How fire is over rated in survival situation. And he has a sewn mylar poncho. Maybe he meant Kevlar.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Denton said:


> Having trouble using te moderator tools on this tablet. Currently in the Publix parking lot as Wifey shops.
> I will be home in an hour.


Do as you feel is best for the forum, you won't hear me complain with you or RPD.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I found him to be quite amusing. I figure, give them a shovel and enough space they will get around to digging a hole and burying themselves in it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Geez Denton! Couldn't you have just let the jerk stay long enough for me to have some fun with him too? I never even got to experience this one. I love it when they show up... "Listen ya cold tird cretin...." :lol:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> Geez Denton! Couldn't you have just let the jerk stay long enough for me to have some fun with him too? I never even got to experience this one. I love it when they show up... "Listen ya cold tird cretin...." :lol:


I am truly sorry. I was in Dothan, sitting in the car as Wifey shopped while the nut-job got loonier and loonier. He even started his own, "I love me" thread!

There was no telling what mayhem he would have created while I drove back home. The tablet gives me fits just sitting in the car, so there was no way I could use it and drive.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Denton said:


> The tablet gives me fits just sitting in the car, so there was no way I could use it and drive.


It's probably a Mossberg tablet.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> It's probably a Mossberg tablet.


I do not own a Samsung shotgun, either.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> He'll be back, probably with a name like PenisHead


Won't be too hard to single him out again, leopard doesn't change its spots. I'm really starting to like this place more all the time. Don't put up with bs, Too bad folks cannot be civil, good thing mods are sharper than the average bearSmarter than the average bear, comes from watching old yogi bear cartoons. ya think boo boo!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> Won't be too hard to single him out again, leopard doesn't change its spots. I'm really starting to like this place more all the time. Don't put up with bs, Too bad folks cannot be civil, good thing mods are sharper than the average bearSmarter than the average bear, comes from watching old yogi bear cartoons.


Brown-noser.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Inor said:


> Brown-noser.


That's funny, you butt kisser....you should be glad you're on my good side.lol.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

:'( I'm all depressed now, could have had a lot if fun pulling his strings  DENTON YOU'RE A PARTY POOPER 

could have broken him  and made him "suck on a shotgun" - OSFG or at least made him go cry in a corner chanting no one loves me 

so my point, you spoiled the party Denton


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

double post for some reason.?


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Well that explains why he threw down on me and did'nt have the cajones to stick around for the aftermath. Thanks Denton. 
Luke was needing a new chew toy...now we'll have to wait for the next tasty morsel. :roll:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

We thought he was 12


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

torontogal said:


> we thought he was 12


14 at the most


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

While I won't miss that member at all, having him gone wasn't my intention of this topic. My point was that I couldn't understand how him and several others get so much attention to begin with. Getting a good laugh is one thing but to treat them like what they say really matters once they have inserted foot into mouth repeatedly is beyond me. I admit I sometimes have a habit of "taunting" some for a response, but once I see they are in over their heads it's time to walk away. One good post or topic doesn't mean much, only time will tell,but it shouldn't take a week if a door knob is smarter. I probably shouldn't bring up gender as we all want everyone to feel welcome, but just because a person of the female gender joins doesn't mean they should get a free pass either, PC only goes so far when the SHTF or on a prepper forum, G.I. Jane was a movie after all. Not that there are not more than a few females that could kick my butt and not break a sweat, but generally females do have some ground to make up in some areas. I'll stop now as I have probably gone to far already.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You didn't get him smoked, Ekim. He got himself smoked. He was working as hard as he could, and work should be rewarded.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

ekim said:


> While I won't miss that member at all, having him gone wasn't my intention of this topic. My point was that I couldn't understand how him and several others get so much attention to begin with. Getting a good laugh is one thing but to treat them like what they say really matters once they have inserted foot into mouth repeatedly is beyond me. *I admit I sometimes have a habit of "taunting" some for a response, but once I see they are in over their heads it's time to walk away.*


I'll troll a troll sometimes, because it reveals pretty quickly whether they're just socially awkward and want a discussion or if they're just an idiot like that guy was. The IR junk was a good sign, the "I'm as good as Jerry Miculek and you all suck compared to me" was, well, let's just say I hope the coming of the fourth horseman is that obvious, because nobody will be able to miss that sign.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Hmmm, I'm gone for just a little while, and the fun starts.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

take a day off..and it's taken an hour to piece together the "epicness" of "quint"...i'm sorry i missed the "i love me thread"
I'm could have used a good laugh


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

We need to start screen capturing the exchanges of epic proportion and place them in a thread all its own labeled Troll wall of woe or some such shit. Giving special awards like fastest flame out or greatest dog pile and staccato poster.....just have some fun with it and allows those of us who may have missed the fun relive it via perusing the scrap books.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

It also becomes our head on a stake for would be trolls.... just saying.....


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Also for the good side is to have a quotable quotes thread for any particular comments or retorts made by our membership which are absolutely phenomenal...we can do votes and likes etc..


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Also for the good side is to have a quotable quotes thread for any particular comments or retorts made by our membership which are absolutely phenomenal...we can do votes and likes etc..


That is a GREAT idea!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I think you're on to something osfg 

But that system could also be turned against us...


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Denton said:


> Having trouble using te moderator tools on this tablet. Currently in the Publix parking lot as Wifey shops.
> I will be home in an hour.


OMG -- Publix ....... hadn't heard that name in at least 50 years. That was back when we lived in Ft. Pierce and then Melbourne and my wife worked for them. She could make a cash register sing ... never saw anything like it.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Now what?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> Now what?


I agree. It is always such a let down after the freak shows get bounced. We are all fired up and ready for the next nutball to show up. But it usually takes a couple days. So in the meantime, I guess we'll have to go back to talking about prepping, new stuff we have learned and bitching about Obama and his merry band of idiots.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I worked all Saturday... there must be something exciting here from the last 12 hours


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> I worked all Saturday... there must be something exciting here from the last 12 hours


Not at all. That is the problem. We are all waiting with our pithy comebacks all planned out and ready to go. All dressed up with nowhere to go... :-(


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

haha I get that.. I spend the whole day listening to complete microbrain, hideously stupid people (2 new clients) and tried very very hard not to tell them how stupid they were... very anticlimactic experience, had to have 2 shots of Fireball Whiskey at the end of the day. Tomorrow another similar day but they pay nicely


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> haha I get that.. I spend the whole day listening to complete microbrain, hideously stupid people (2 new clients) and tried very very hard not to tell them how stupid they were... very anticlimactic experience, had to have 2 shots of Fireball Whiskey at the end of the day. Tomorrow another similar day but they pay nicely


That is all that counts little sister. We do not have to like our clients, just do a good enough job that they pay their bills and ask us back...


----------

